# What foods do your mice like



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

What foods have you tried that your mice like i want to try new things with my mouse


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

egg mayonaise
crackers
pumpkin seeds
tuna and sweetcorn mayonaise
fish flakes

these are not fed often but they go mad for the above. (apart from crackers whick i am feeding regular at the moment)


----------



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

what is egg mayonaise


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

boiled egg mixed up with mayonaise.  looks like scrabled egg.. the mice only get it as my other half fetches left over home from work for them.


----------

